# 2ft white vivarium for sale



## sara_haveron (Oct 22, 2008)

*I have a white (used) vivarium measuring 24 inches in length, 11 in depth and 17 in height for sale.

This vivarium is beautifully and professionally made, and will come with a Arcadia flourecent controller (starter) suitable for a 14-15 watt strip bulb (not included). These controllers alone will usually cost £15(ish), so a real bargain with the viv. 

I will also include a sieve, if you will be using fine grain sand etc, for scooping out any poop, dead insects etc:mf_dribble:

This was the tank I got with my pair of geckos, but due to having had to separte them I've got 2 new vivs instead. This viv is lovely, and really is the perfect size for a small reptile.

Thanks for looking. If you have ANY questions, then please do not hesitate to contact me.
*


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

where are you hun and how much you looking for


----------



## sara_haveron (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry, I thought I put a price on there! I'd be looking at £80, and I live nr. High Wycombe (HP13 7BQ).

For pictures check out http://www.gumtree.com/cgi-bin/show_posting.pl?posting_id=30165458

Thanks
Sara


----------

